# Curdling creme brulee



## leonhart88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I recently discovered this website and it's great!  I'm trying to perfect my creme brulee recipe so I can give it to my friends.  However, now that I have made the creme brulees around 4 times, I'm having some problems.  The creme brulees seem to bubble on top and sometimes end up curdling.  Two out of the four times, they came out perfect.  I can tell right away whether they will turn out good by looking at them in the oven.  If they have bubbles on top in the oven, they end up curdling.  If they don't, they end up great.

Every time, I've been using the same recipe and doing everything the same way.  The only difference has been the water temperature for the bain marie.  The first and third times, I used hot water from a dispenser (I think it keeps water at 200F after boiling, which I do every time I refill it) and they turned out perfect.  The second and fourth time, I boiled water in a kettle right after my custard base was finished.  I then used this water in the bain marie after it boiled.

What's interesting is the fourth time I made it (probably also happened the second time, but I don't remember), it was curdled on the top half, but smooth on the bottom half where the ramekins were immersed in water.  I'm not 100% sure if the water temperature makes a difference, or the oven temperature is the culprit.  I have a relatively old oven and I'm not sure if it keeps temperature accurately.  I should also note the third time I made it was with someone else's oven which was much newer than mine.

Anyone have any ideas on what I should try changing next time?  Should I make another batch with hot water instead of boiling?  Should I lower the oven temperature?  Perfecting this recipe is taking a lot longer than I had hoped.  My recipe is below:

4 egg yolks

1.5 cups cream

6 tbsp sugar

1/2 vanilla bean

Makes 4 6-oz servings.  Baked in a 325F oven.  Note that I dissolve the sugar in the cream rather than mixing the sugar with the yolks.
 

Thanks!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Curlding happens when its overcooked.

Next time that happens, empty all the custards right away into a blender , blitz until smooth, pour back into ramekins, cover with plastic wrap, let sit overnight.

Take out next day, top off with an even coat of sugar , and torch top.


> I have a relatively old oven and I'm not sure if it keeps temperature accurately


I would definitely check the temp of your oven and make sure it's working right.


----------



## leonhart88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions petalsandcoco.

I realized I forgot to put down the baking time.  I bake for around 30 minutes and check on the brulees to see if they are jiggly in the center.  Usually it takes around 45 minutes.  However, at the 30 minutes mark I already see bubbles at the top and it already does not look normal.

Instead of overcooking, do they seem to be cooking too quickly?  I need to figure out whether this is caused by my oven or the boiling water.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If this is a recipe for 4 desserts are you pouring the mixture in a 3/4 cup dish ? Oven should be 325 F.

Place the custard dishes in a baking dish. Pour hot water up to the sides and bake for 40 minutes.

Let cool. Refrigerate.


----------



## leonhart88 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm dividing the mixture into 4 6-oz ramekins filled almost to the top (up to the line that ramekins usually have).  Yes, baking at 325.

I use a pyrex dish to hold the ramekins and use hot water (just boiled before use) up to halfway for around 45 minutes (longer if it doesn't look set and jiggly in the center).  I chill overnight to allow the custard to fully set.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

*Creme** Brulee** - HELP*

*creme** brulee** won't set up*

Here are some troubleshooting threads.

Remember, everyone has their own take on this dish, some the same but I thought you might be able to read these for some extra pointers.

I hope the info helps.


----------



## leonhart88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks!  Will definitely read those threads over and hopefully get some tips.


----------

